# Otter pelt...what's it worth?



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My neighbor has an otter pelt that she is wondering what to do with. Anybody know what it might be worth, or who would be interested in buying such a thing?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know what Utah's possession and transferring laws are for an otter pelt taken from another state, but I do know they are a protected species and illegal to take here in the state. There is a good chance it may have to be properly tagged and documented before she can sell it.....particularly if it is a green hide.

As far as value, I'd make sure everything was legal first.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Kevin. I will let her know.


----------

